# A little help with a storage unit.



## jeepxj (Aug 30, 2007)

Hey guys I am new to the site and looking at landing my first big commercial lot. I've had some banks and smaller stuff like that but nothing like this. I am interested in how many man hours you think this lot will take. The north side is 485x35 and the east side is 675x75 for each row. I will also be plowing the parking lot out in front but no walks. I am wanting to know how long it would take with a 8.5 straight blade or and 8.5 v blade. at say 4 inches. If I can get a good idea at 4inches I can figure out anything above that. The trigger will be 2in. Thankspayup


----------



## CNY Plow (Sep 12, 2007)

*what equipment*

you need to post your equipment.
you may need a loder for this site.
See what the designers did to the lower row of buildings?
they got three more storage bins and took away the straight push between buildings.


----------



## jeepxj (Aug 30, 2007)

thanks for the reply. I have a 650 atv 4 ft blade. as well as a 3/4 ton. I am looking for a new v right now or at least a newer straight blade with wings. I know they won't go for the loader. I have a unit there for my mow business and am friends with the manager. They got all uptight about the cost of a loader last year so they don't want that this year. Yes I know it will take a lot longer with a blade and probably end up costing more but that's what they want so I won't argue. I also don't have any space for a loader right now so I don't own one. If we get a very large storm I will rent one with approval. I know it's a bad situation but I have to get started somehow in the commercial work. I thought I would pile into the 3 spaces between the buildings and push north so I can get some of the snow off the straight push. The west end has gates that open so I can push out into the field. It may be a lot for me but I don't have too much commercial so I have some time to fill.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

If this is the only place your going to plow have fun. If your doing other places I won't even touch it. Your looking at a lot of pushing even with a Vplow. You;ll have to start close to the end of the run and work backwards and keep plowing over what you did. You will run out of room real fast.


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

looks like it would be a huge pita with a truck, what about using a skid steer


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

I hate to say this, but your biting off alot more than you can chew with this site. I've plowed alot of self storage places and i wouldnt even think of sending just one truck into a place this size and with a layout like this unless i wanted to keep one guy out of my hair for a day. This site will take you all day on a 2" snowfall with just one truck (the atv isnt going to be of use here). Your looking at a minimun of 3 trucks (since larger equipment is out of the question) with 2 of them with drivers who know how to push windrows together with the other just moving the piles into corners and across aisle ways.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

You know them better than we do, but are they just looking for cheaper price? 

I would shoot them a quote for a skid steer & 1 truck. Then a quote for 3 trucks. Make sure it is enough for you to make good money. Don't just do it to do it.

IMHO, this might be too much right now. Go find some more smaller ones that you can handle without buying/renting more equipment. I wouldn't what to hear that either, but....


----------



## dakotasrock (Mar 23, 2006)

yea listen to these guys ^^^^^. This is for sure a PITA job. Bid that sucker high as heck. Include for a skid steer, heck, even a front end loader, and then some. Then if u do get it, you at least are gonna make some money on it. If you don't, well thats fine too.


----------



## Snowpower (Sep 2, 2007)

Those storage places aren't as tough as you guys make them out to be. Sure it's not windrowing a Walmart or pushing a 20 stall Doctors office while chatting to your girlfriend on the phone.

3 trucks to do that site? Do you really need to be done in 25 minutes?


----------



## jeepxj (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks guys for the advice. I have lots of respect for you guys and appreciate you helping me out. I have done some smaller stuff but no storage units. I will have the plow at the site in my storage unit so I figured I would do it since I will already be there. Right now I only have one truck but could team up with a buddy and have 2 there if we need it. I see you point though as far as it being too much to handle. However they never brought in the loaders and only brought in a skid steer after the snow was plowed to move it out of the area. I was told it took 2 trucks about 6hrs but I was also told it took an atv 4-5 hrs yeah right !! They were not happy with the service last year but it was because the guys were trying to do the job right. I wouldn't touch it but I'm kinda at a point where I need the business as I have not had much luck bidding anything and cannot find anyone to sub for. I know it will be a pita but would at least give me so business. I will make sure though I have a skid steer lined up if we need it because it could get nasty if we get a big storm. The manager wants me to bid it but if I can find some easier stuff I will not. I guess it depends on if I can find some more accounts soon.


----------



## Acutabovesiny (Aug 25, 2006)

We do a self storage place alittle bigger than this but it is much more plow friendly. I used a Ford F550 with a 9' straight blade and 4" takes about 2 hours. That includes salting. But like I said it is much more plow friendly than that narrow lot.


P.S. No loader needed...they have designated snow areas.


----------



## JpLawn (Aug 5, 2007)

That is a long push. 25-35 ft between buildings and 600 ft long. You need a pusher. We do a couple of storage places but there not that big. One truck you would be there for 5 hrs or more depending on the storm. Get a bobcat with a pusher and a truck with blizzard 810. That will be the best way to do it. What ever you do dont lowball it. Its better to sit at home and not make money, than to plow some thing this big and loose your shirt. good luck with the bid.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

I agree with Crash. Storage units are fenced in and there is never really any place to put the snow. If you get a couple of heavy snow falls you might have to remove the snow. Pick up trucks are good but i would use a skid steer to stack the snow in the areas that you have to put the snow. Also if you would have to remove it, at least you have something to pick up the snow. Also, i have bidded on storage places in the past, and they don't allow the use of SALT. Only straight sand, they don't want the salt to get all over the metal garage doors. You should find out about this. Also they wanted me to run the snowblower first down next to the doors and blow the snow in the middle and plow it away. This way there is now snow in between the doors. This is just something things you should know before you bid. Oh ya one more thing, Make sure they give you 24 hour access to the gate. LOL you don't want to be locked out. Rich


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

CNY Plow;406977 said:


> you need to post your equipment.
> you may need a loder for this site.
> See what the designers did to the lower row of buildings?
> they got three more storage bins and took away the straight push between buildings.


Thats the first thing I noticed too. about the extra building and killing the straight pushes


----------

